# Anyone find out they were pg when they felt the baby move?



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Cause I think I'm losing my mind. End of Jan/ early Feb I really suspected I was pregnant. Also, my DH and my neighbor/ friend (the two people I spend the most time with) both asked completely independently if I could be pg. So I took about 6 tests over the course of a month/month & a half even though I got AF (when I was pg w/ my daughter, I had what appeared to be a normal period the 1st month I was pg w/ her but got BFP about a week later) but they were all neg. So I totally forgot about it.

Earlier this month we DTD at the right time to get pg. About a week after I had a really full feeling in my abdomen which I was hoping was bloating/ early pg symptoms, but it hasn't really subsided (though sometimes feels more full/bloated then others) & now I could swear I feel something moving around in there. It started about a week ago, and I've felt it several times a day since then. Just for the heck of it, I went back & figured out how far along I'd be if I had gotten pg back then, and it puts me at around 20 weeks, which matches up with when you could start feeling movement. Oh, and I did take a test this morning, but it was still neg. Obviously I need to see my midwife, but I want to hold off until I'm a little more sure of what I'm feeling (it's a very soft, fleeting feeling). It is especially confusing because I am not a large person so I would think it would be hard to hide at this point - I'm pretty sure I was larger then this w/ DD at 20 weeks.

So like I said, I will be going to see my MW if this continues, but in the mean time, I would love to hear from someone else who experienced this (even if you ended up not being pg).


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

It hasn't happened to me personally, but a gal I used to work with didn't know she was preggers until she was 20 weeks, she had irregular cycles to begin with, had tested negative, it was an U/S that finally confirmed her "unexplained" weight gain.


----------



## PAgreenmama (Oct 15, 2009)

i remember a thread similar to this a few years ago... the OP could actually see movement in her belly but it turned out that she wasn't pregnant... i forget what it was called but i thought it was very strange. if it continues, i'd definitely go get checked but it still may be nothing


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

My sister-in-law didn't test positive on a pregnancy test until she was 4 months along even though she "knew" she was pg. She had irregular cycles during those first months of pregnancy and regularly went to see her dr to try to convince him that she was pg. He wouldn't believe her because all the urine tests came back negative. Finally she tested positive and her dr was proved wrong when she gave birth to a little boy 5 months later.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

this happened to my Gran (about 60 years ago!) She was pregnant and lost the baby  but little did she know the baby in fact had a twin! She felt the baby move a few months later and it was confirmed she was pregnant.. and went on to have my Aunt!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Before I got pregnant this time, I did have moments I swear I felt like there was a baby in there; it was like a muscle twitch. (don't know if this is possibly just due to nerves growing back post c-section or what).

But you know, some women just don't test positive on urine HPT's. If you are really in doubt, ask for a blood test.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't have a story to share, but I thought I'd throw out the possibility that you're somewhere in between. At 20 weeks with baby #2 it is pretty likely that your pants would no longer be fitting and that you would have felt movement earlier. With my second I felt movement at 14 weeks. With number three, I felt it at 12. So it's totally possible to feel early, early movement, which would be tinier flutters, pokes, swishing, etc. vs. the more obvious kicks that second time moms tend to feel by 20 weeks (though of course, much depends on placental placement). Would it be possible that you're 12 or 16 weeks along? I just read a thread in this forum about HPT's... some people are saying that they stop registering a positive once your hCG levels get too high. I don't know if this is true or not, but you could just request a blood test from your doctor/mw without even going in for a full appointment. That would put your mind at ease!


----------



## carzyjs (Jun 28, 2010)

I am pregnant with #3 now. Around 6 weeks with this baby I swore it felt like the baby moving around in my stomach. Obviously, I know from my other 2 pregnancies I know what a baby moving around feels and I knew I was WAY too early to feel movement. I would feel this almost every morning and throughout the day and I am pretty sure it was just my bowels. I am 13 weeks now and have yet to feel the baby really move Just my experience!


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I have definitely had twitches when I wasn't pregnant that felt exactly like feeling my baby move. At 20 weeks, if you are not overweight, I would think it would be really getting pretty obvious that you are pregnant. I do know someone who didn't find out until 20ish weeks, but she was really significantly overweight and also breastfeeding so no period. On the plus side, I also did feel a real bloating, etc., in my abdomen early on in my pregnancy. You could just be having bloating and gas that feels like movement with a really early pregnancy. I KNEW I was pregnant literally 2 days after conception with two pregnancies. Good luck!


----------



## strawberryprincess (Apr 30, 2005)

I have regularly had twitches and non-painful gas bubbles that feel (and sometimes look) like baby movements, even though I was definetely not pregnant at the time. Do you have a history of excessive gas build-up? I have irritable bowl syndrome that is usually very mild and just gives me funny bubbles.

Anyway, a friend of mine was TTC #2, and had taken a few pg tests that were neg. She started feeling movement, so she palpatated her own belly and felt her uterus. There were a few days where she was hoping she was pregnant, but scared it was a tumor. She had an u/s that showed she was 25weeks pg. So, yes, it can happen! Have you felt around your own belly to try to feel your uterus?


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juniperberry*
> 
> this happened to my Gran (about 60 years ago!) She was pregnant and lost the baby  but little did she know the baby in fact had a twin! She felt the baby move a few months later and it was confirmed she was pregnant.. and went on to have my Aunt!


Crazy!!!


----------

